
Getting (Unremarkable) Things Done: The Problem With David Allen’s Universalism - ph0rque
http://calnewport.com/blog/2012/12/21/getting-unremarkable-things-done-the-problem-with-david-allens-universalism/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+StudyHacks+%28Study+Hacks%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4954339>

~~~
ph0rque
Sorry, forgot to take off Google's params crap.

